# Best Places to Buy Seeds...



## pranicfever

I'm Wanting to buy seeds, But of course being a US citizen i am worried about shipping them in. It's bad enough that I've bought 2 Hookahs, 1 Bong & like 5 Pipes and had those shipped in (hehe they came as vases & candle stick holders & the screens came labled as faucet filters.). 

So I was wondering, All you US citizens who buy seeds, where you get yours from. Which Places do you find the best at discreet shipping best prices and all that jazz?

  Someone Somewhere has to have a place to buy within the United States right? So where can i find something like that, if possible. (I'm talking good strains, not your common bagseed.. ya know)

I appriciate your time in reading this post.
Thanks!


----------



## Stoney Bud

pranicfever said:
			
		

> I'm Wanting to buy seeds, But of course being a US citizen i am worried about shipping them in. It's bad enough that I've bought 2 Hookahs, 1 Bong & like 5 Pipes and had those shipped in (hehe they came as vases & candle stick holders & the screens came labled as faucet filters.).
> 
> So I was wondering, All you US citizens who buy seeds, where you get yours from. Which Places do you find the best at discreet shipping best prices and all that jazz?
> 
> Someone Somewhere has to have a place to buy within the United States right? So where can i find something like that, if possible. (I'm talking good strains, not your common bagseed.. ya know)
> 
> I appriciate your time in reading this post.
> Thanks!


Hey pranicfever, all of the retailers will disguise the seeds sent to you. Many methods are used. It's a crap shoot just like growing it is. In a lot of states, ordering the paraphernalia is a crime. They can get a search warrant based on nothing but the fact that you ordered that stuff through the mail. Figure your odds and do what you think is right for you.

A small hint to you; a group like this is bait to a cop. Lot's of cops look for suggestions that favor a certain type of delivery. For example, IF a cop were in this group and a bunch of people started talking about how good "Whatcha Seeds" are and how they only hide the seeds in womens purses that they also sell, then that cop could ask his buddy to watch for boxes from "Watcha Seeds" where the contents label says "Womens Purse". Cops don't play by the rules. They say they do in court, but they don't. Watch how much you give away in any group like this. Keep things of where you live, what you drive and personal things to yourself. You never know who's listening.

That said, try any of the seed houses on the net. They don't check but a tiny percentage of packages and they don't look real close at most. Get yourself a good variety in ONE BUY. That reduces the hell out of the risk. If you want to have a shit load of your own seed, then let the male stay in the crop. Clean up afterward has to be REAL REAL REAL GOOD, but you'll have more seed than you'll ever use.

Be cool and let the good places have a low profile. If too many people start talking them up, then the cops start getting interested in them.

Have fun and good luck. Remember, save up and make ONE BUY for a good selection.


----------



## Mutt

Stoney, I have a thing about this.

If the federal gov't opens your mail without a warrant, (packaging is not a probable cause). Thay have commited a federal crime. Fedreal Mail tampering.
Now the hitch. They open it and confiscate the contraband. OK they send the letter. but they can't go any further because you both broke the law. They did by opening the mail without a ligitamite probable cause. So any eveidence after that would not be allowed into the court.
They send the letter that it was confiscated asking if you wish to dispute it. Who in there right mind would??, but it is a catch 22. IMHO


----------



## Hick

Mutt...you're saying the Fed's should have to play by the rules ? 
I think the rules were tossed out, when the Patriot Act and Home land Security became an issue. 
Illeagal wiretaps, eavsdropping on the www, opening mail, "Google".....the government _"knows what's best"_ for us all, regardless of what the pppl or the constitution want, or say.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Hey Mutt, thousands of people are in prison because they thought the cops had to play by the rules.

Let's go a little further with my example; The cop has told his buddy to watch for packages that are from Whatcha Seeds and have a customs declaration that says "Womens purse". His buddy tells him he has one. The cop has his buddy cop with a dope dog go into the store and "look" at the package that has some oil spilt on it by the cop. The dog "alerts" on the package.

When a dope dog "alerts" on a package, the cop then has every legal right in the freakin world to open it and search it for the substance that the dog is trained to alert on. Remember, he will say in court that he went there because an employee called him because there was an oily substance all over the package.

You go to jail and the cop tells his buddies at ******* dunkin doughnuts how he "got" you.

Watch your ass man. The cops only use the rule book in court, and it's mostly lies by then.

Like I said, it's a crap shoot. If they look at you, you're probably busted. They only look at one out of a million. Stay in the big part by being as smart as you can.


----------



## Mutt

Well, I do send the cash and my joe blow P.O. Box. Then I only order 1-2 packs of seeds at a time.

I just figure, why sweat the seeds. Just don't have em' sent to your grow location.

but yeah, they don't play by the rules.


----------



## pranicfever

deleeeeeeted


----------



## Themanwithnoname

ak-48 is a cross of white widow

Yeah cops will do what they want to do. ITs the same thing with searching your car. If a minority is pulled over by a cop and the cop is racist and just wants to harass the guy he'll go through the body search and search the car if the cop finds a dead body he'll arrest the guy and in trial the cop will lie and say something like "he smelled blood coming from the car" Even though their was no sighns of a dead body in the guys trunk the only reason he searched it in the first place is because he was racist and wanted to harass the guy. Even with the best lawyer it will be very hard to fight against a cops word. I mean yeah obvously theres a dead body in the car but if it was something like a gun or a joint the cop will still lie and say something like i smelled gun powder or some bullshit like that.

Too many cops these days are assholes


----------



## pranicfever

EDIT...


----------



## truthxpride

yea i totally forgot about all of these laws. I just got a pm back having someone accuse me of being a cop or a policer of some sorts. I guess i will just have to be more careful around these parts.


----------



## MMilitiaR

yeah, my favorite place is the bag i buy, i ordered some mauwi wauwi(*** was i thinking?) from AmsterdamMarijuanaSeeeds.com, fuckers got intercepted by customs, all i got was a note of "removal of contriban", and a court date i never met...


----------



## growah?

Never heard of anyone getting a court date for intercepted seeds.


----------



## Hick

I belive it is a court date, only if you would like to contest the confiscation, to get your contaband returned.


----------



## MMilitiaR

either way, i peeled the green "customs unapproved" sticker off it(stuck it on my binder) and that was that...


----------



## truthxpride

i would hate finding that sticker in the mail after i just order something like a 6 foot piece. It seems like a gamble here in the US.


----------

